# CO2 Diffuser help



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

What is the best way to clean a ceramic CO2 diffuser? It seems to be partially clogged with Algae.
As it is make of glass and ceramic - can it be safely bleached / rinsed?
All feedback welcomed and appreciated


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I broke my spout when I was cleaning it. However you do it, do it more carefully than I did


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can soak it in bleach, but you'll want to have a dechlorinator like Prime before you go that route. If you have excel, I've read that works as its a mild algaecide.

You just soak it for 30 or so mins, then go back and soak it in the dechlorinator for the same amount of time. You'll want someone to confirm this, but that's how I was doing it and I didn't have problems, until I broke it from general clumsiness.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Soak it in bleach just like Effox said. I soak it until it turns back to white then soak it in water with Prime. I also use syringe to blast some Primed water into the glass tube. Then rinse with tap water again.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My primary concern was with how long to leave it soaking in the prime. 30 mins of both seemed to work, I didn't notice any harm done.

Be careful with the glass tube, that's what I broke when I was cleaning it. I didn't use a syringe either though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, the cheaper glassware is pretty delicate. I usually put it in warm water to soften the tubing up a bit first. Just use full strength bleach. And if you soak in Prime, it's a chemical reaction so either you have enough Prime or you don't. No need to wait more than a minute. However, you do want to make sure that the inside gets the prime impregnated water as it's difficult (and slow) to get inside. I usually shake it around to ensure it all gets in there. If you're concerned and it's a small tank, you can just put some prime in the tank like you did a water change.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - I have Prime, Excel and Stability - if any one of those better then the others? I prefer to avoid bleach if possible...
PS> It's a 120 Gal so I have to treat just the diffuser.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use Excel, but the bleach works best. I do it all the time in my 125 gallon without problems. After rinsing, even without Prime, the amount of Chlorine in the tank would be miniscule. Splash some Prime in a container with the diffuser and the problem is non-existent.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good information people, thanks for the specifics and confirmation. Glad I didn't lead anyone a stray either


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Great info - Thanks all!!

Look liked a bleach bath, then into Excel for a minute or so...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Since I've switched to the UpAqua CO2 Atomizer, I never have to worry about it clogging. I run it on the output of my canister and use far less CO2 than with a glass diffuser. On my 29 gallon I use 1 BPS and on my 15 gallon I run 2 bubbles every 3 seconds.

Hopefully this is helpful.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used the same one after the review at Tankspiration. It definitely works spectacularly!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Perhaps a stupid question, but how do I know what size to order  (your link is 12/16mm but I've seen other sizes listed) ? I'm running a Fluval FX5.
Thanks



CRS Fan said:


> Since I've switched to the UpAqua CO2 Atomizer, I never have to worry about it clogging. I run it on the output of my canister and use far less CO2 than with a glass diffuser. On my 29 gallon I use 1 BPS and on my 15 gallon I run 2 bubbles every 3 seconds.
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> Perhaps a stupid question, but how do I know what size to order  (your link is 12/16mm but I've seen other sizes listed) ? I'm running a Fluval FX5.
> Thanks


it won't work for an FX5.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> it won't work for an FX5.


X 2.

You could run an additional canister and hook it up to it, but an FX5 will not work. They come in 3 sizes: 8/12mm, 12/16mm, and 16/22mm if I remember correctly.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The FX5 has 1" hose, so as Stuart says, it won't work. You can also run a closed loop water pump I guess with it, but in your case, it might be easier to plumb in a PVC reactor to the Fluval if you don't plan on using another canister.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Just read this old thread and its good information considering I just got my diffuser a couple of days ago. Atleast I know what I need to do when the time comes and my diffuser becomes clogged.


----------

